# CAL GREEN - Exterior Door Protection



## RANDOM (Jul 11, 2016)

*CAL GREEN
Section 5.407
Water Resistance & Moisture Management

5.407.2.2.1 Exterior Door Protection.
*
_Primary exterior entries shall be covered to prevent water intrusion by using a non absorbent floor and wall finishes within at least 2 feet around and perpendicular to such opening._

Does the floor width need to span more than the actual width of the door?

For what I can tell, I would draw the door and offset a line 2 feet away in both directions (x,y)

Any feedback?


----------



## mark handler (Jul 11, 2016)

Guide to the 2013 California Green Building Standards Code (Nonresidential) 
http://www.documents.dgs.ca.gov/bsc/CALGreen/CALGreen-Guide-2013-FINAL.pdf

The intent of this code provision is to minimize the amount of moisture entering the building; at the exterior entries and openings from wind-driven rain and at exterior walls from poorly designed sprinkler systems.

For entries and openings:
1. Specify nonabsorbent flooring material at the interior landing surface a minimum of 2 feet in the direction of travel and at wall finishes adjacent to the door opening on the sides and at the top. If 2 feet is not available above the opening, wall finishes may terminate at the ceiling,
2. Show compliance with one of the four listed requirements above, and
3. Install flashings integrated with a drainage plane.


----------



## RANDOM (Jul 11, 2016)

mark handler said:


> Guide to the 2013 California Green Building Standards Code (Nonresidential)
> http://www.documents.dgs.ca.gov/bsc/CALGreen/CALGreen-Guide-2013-FINAL.pdf
> 
> The intent of this code provision is to minimize the amount of moisture entering the building; at the exterior entries and openings from wind-driven rain and at exterior walls from poorly designed sprinkler systems.
> ...



Thank you Mark.


----------



## ICE (Jul 11, 2016)

5.407.2.2.1 Exterior door protection. Primary exterior
entries shall be covered to prevent water intrusion by
using nonabsorbent floor and wall finishes within at least
2 feet around and perpendicular to such openings plus at
least one of the following:
1. An installed awning at least 4 feet in depth.
2. The door is protected by a roof overhang at least 4
feet in depth.
3. The door is recessed at least 4 feet.
4. Other methods which provide equivalent protection.

Live and learn, I don't pay much attention to the green code


----------



## ADAguy (Jul 19, 2016)

Ice, just what do you drive?


----------

